# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Ανθυποπλοίαρχος

## avagel

Καλησπέρα, επειδή κι εγώ τελειώνοντας τώρα την σχολή πιάνω με την σειρά μου ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Επειδή ξέρω οτι το ίδιο άγχος που έχω εγώ έχουν κι άλλα παληκάρια, θα ήθελα να μοιραστούμε εδώ ερωτήσεις σε σχέση με το επάγγελμα του ανθυποπλοιάρχου ώστε οι πιο παλιοί να μας απαντήσουν.

Λευτέρης

----------


## Tasos1

Φίλε μου ωραίο θέμα άνοιξες και εγώ φέτος τελειώνω και έχω τους ίδιους προβληματισμούς.Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους Ανώτερους Αξιωματικούς που τυχόν παρακολουθούν το θέμα για το αν υπάρχει κάποια αρχική επιεικεια ως προς τους ""πρωτόμπαρκους" Ανθυποπλοίαρχους που πιθανόν να έχουν κάποια κενά και  προφανή έλλειψη εμπειρίας με οτιδήποτε  αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## avagel

Κι εγώ το ίδιο φοβάμαι, μην πέσω σε κανα περίεργο και μου κόψει την καριέρα. Λογικό είναι σε 12 μήνες να μη μάθαμε τα πάντα. Αλλα απο ότι ξέρω θα έχει το νού του και ο καπετάνιος, δεν νομίζω να πέσουμε κατευθείαν στα βαθιά.

----------


## Giannis...

Καλημερα παιδες. Και εγω τελειωνω φετος τη σχολη και οσο να 'ναι υπαρχει μπολικο αγχος. Παντως θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν θελουν να κοψουν τα φτερα σε κανεναν που τωρα ξεκιναει ουσιαστικα την καριερα του. Τωρα αν σου τυχει καποιος παραξενος (ειτε πλοιαρχος, ειτε υποπ/ρχος, ειτε γενικα καποιος παλιοτερος) που απλα θελει να σου κανει τη ζωη δυσκολη, αν εχεις γερα νευρα και αντεξεις μαζι τους τοτε πιστευω οτι εχεις αποκτησει μια μονιμη θεση στην εταιρια. :Wink:

----------


## Pireotis

Μάλλον θέμα τύχης.

----------


## Tasos1

Δυστηχώς η έλλειψη εμπερίας είναι αρνητικό και ξέρω άτομα που ενώ πήγαν ως junior officer στην συνέχεια τους έδιωξαν χωρίς μάλιστα να είχαν ποτέ πρόβλημα από πλευράς σχολής σχετικά με την θεωρητική εκπαίδευση.Θέμα τύχης δυστηχώς αλλά εγώ προσωπικά έχω κάποια κενά διότι υπήρξαν άτομα που με βοήθησαν στα πλοία και άλλα πάλι που δεν θέλησαν να μου απαντήσουν ούτε σε μια ερώτηση στο ΚΕΠ.Αν μας παρακολουθεί κάποιος Αξιωματικός που του έχουν τύχει πρωτόμπαρκοι Ανθυποπλοίαρχοι θα με ενδιέφερε να μας παραθέσει την αποψή του.

----------


## Giannis...

Pireoti ειναι σιγουρα θεμα τυχης για το ξεκινημα μιας καριερας να σε βοηθησουν και να σε εμψυχωσουν ωστε να πατησεις στα ποδια σου, μετα ποιος μας πιανει... Τασο ξερω και εγω παιδια που στα θεωρητικα δεν πιανονται αλλα στην πραξη ειναι αστα να πανε... τι να το κανεις αν μαθαινεις παπαγαλια το βιβλιο και σε μια ερωτηση κρισεως κολλαει?

----------


## Tasos1

> Pireoti ειναι σιγουρα θεμα τυχης για το ξεκινημα μιας καριερας να σε βοηθησουν και να σε εμψυχωσουν ωστε να πατησεις στα ποδια σου, μετα ποιος μας πιανει... Τασο ξερω και εγω παιδια που στα θεωρητικα δεν πιανονται αλλα στην πραξη ειναι αστα να πανε... τι να το κανεις αν μαθαινεις παπαγαλια το βιβλιο και σε μια ερωτηση κρισεως κολλαει?



Nαι ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες,εσυ σε ποιον τομεα εχεις κενα?

----------


## Giannis...

> Nαι ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες,εσυ σε ποιον τομεα εχεις κενα?


 Κενα θεωρω οτι εχω και στη θεωρια και στην πραξη, αλλωστε τι να πρωτομαθεις σε 2 μπαρκα, που για μενα ειδικα το δευτερο θα επρεπε να ειναι στο τελευταιο εξαμηνο για διαφορους λογους. Στη θεωρια παρεπιπτοντως τρελαινομαι για ευσταθεια και μεταφορα φορτιου...

----------


## Tasos1

> Κενα θεωρω οτι εχω και στη θεωρια και στην πραξη, αλλωστε τι να πρωτομαθεις σε 2 μπαρκα, που για μενα ειδικα το δευτερο θα επρεπε να ειναι στο τελευταιο εξαμηνο για διαφορους λογους. Στη θεωρια παρεπιπτοντως τρελαινομαι για ευσταθεια και μεταφορα φορτιου...



Και εγω στα ιδια ειδικα αν κανεις λανθασμενη επιλογη πρωτου εκπαιδευτικου παλι καλα που εφυγα εξω στο δευτερο και εμαθα κατι γιατι εδω μεσα μονο σκουπα.Μετα σου λενε οι Πλοιαρχοι οταν πας να πιασεις πρωτη φορα δεν ξερεις το ενα δεν σου μαθανε το αλλο,τι εκανες στην σχολη και αντε να απαντησεις.

----------


## Orion

Αγαπητοί, νέοι συνάδελφοι,

  Καταλαβαίνω το άγχος που σας διακατέχει ο πρώτη φορά σας Αξιωματικοί, άλλωστε ούτε οι πρώτοι είστε ούτε και οι τελευταίοι (προς το παρόν).
  Αυτό που πρέπει να θυμάστε, και τώρα αλλά και στο υπόλοιπο της καριέρας σας είναι το αίσθημα ευθύνης για την δουλεία που κάνετε. Είτε συμπληρώνετε χαρτιά, είτε κάνετε κάποια εργασία πρέπει να το κάνετε με επαγγελματισμό.

  Αλλά κυρίως όταν είστε αξιωματικοί φυλακής  θα πρέπει πάντα να θυμάστε ότι οι ζωές των συναδέλφων σας είναι στα δικά σας χέρια.

  Μην φοβηθείτε να ζητήσετε βοήθεια όταν δεν είστε σίγουροι για αυτό που κάνετε, θα αποφύγετε πολλά λάθη και θα κερδίσετε την εμπιστοσύνη των συναδέλφων σας. Όταν σας ρωτάνε κάτι και δεν το ξέρετε είναι καλύτερα να πείτε «δεν το ξέρω, δεν μου το είπαν» παρά να αρχίζετε να λέτε ότι σας κατέβει στο κεφάλι, μην ξεχνάτε ότι αυτοί που σας ρωτούν ξέρουν και την απάντηση και θα εκτεθείτε ανεπανόρθωτα. 

  Μάτι ανοικτό, αυτί ανοιχτό και στόμα κλειστό. Να παρακολουθείτε τι κάνουν οι ποιο έμπειροι, να ακούτε τι σας λένε και να το «βουλώνετε» όταν δεν ξέρετε, ο Αξιωματικός «εξυπνάκιας» είναι μια ταμπέλα πολύ άσχημη. Δεν χεριάζετε να απαντάτε σε όλα, να έχετε άποψη για όλα, να κουτσομπολεύετε τα πάντα και να κρίνετε τους πάντες… αν όμως σας προσβάλουν και μάλιστα άδικα μην αφήσετε κανένα!

     Παράξενοι και βλάκες μπορεί να υπάρχουν παντού αλλά με την δουλειά σας και μόνο μέσο αυτής θα καταφέρετε να σας σέβονται ακόμα και αυτοί.

  Το κρισιμότερο σημείο από όλα αυτά; Η πρώτη σας αποφυγή με ψαράδικο μόνοι σας! Τα πόδια κόβονται,  αμφιβάλετε για το τι να κάνετε, είστε πάνω από το τηλέφωνο και δεν ξέρετε αν πρέπει να πάρετε τον Πλοίαρχο ή τον Υποπλοίαρχο να του πείτε να έρθει στην γέφυρα κ.λ.π…. πανικός…

  Το κλειδί σε όλα αυτά;… ψυχραιμία! Όλα είναι στο μυαλό σας απλός πελαγώσατε και δεν αφήνετε τον εαυτό σας ελεύθερο. Ξέρετε τι θα κάνετε και μπορείτε να το κάνετε, απλός… κολλήσατε…  μια βαθιά αναπνοή, δείτε το στόχο με τα κιάλια και το ραντάρ… τα μάτια σας είναι το εργαλείο σας, όχι το ραντάρ.

  Όλα θα πάνε καλά και ναι, τους νέους συναδέλφους τους βοηθάνε, ειδικά αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται. Τους βοηθάνε πολύ και αυτό, όταν το συναντήσετε να το εκτιμήσετε… πολύ!

  Καλά ταξίδια!

----------


## avagel

Τα κενά είναι τεράστια ειδικά στον τομέα του Navigation. Έμαθε κανείς να φτιάχνει κανα voyage plan? Η θέση του ανθυποπλοιάρχου δεν είναι επιστήμη αλλα πρέπει να δείξεις την ιδιαίτερη προσοχή. Όλη η αντιμετώπιση πλέον αλλάζει...Δεν έχει άλλη μάπα!!!Χαχα!!! Απλώς καλό είναι οι μεγαλυτέροι να δώσουν λίγο προσοχή στον πρωτόμπαρκο και να ασχοληθούν λίγο με την κατάρτηση του στην θέση (όπως άλλωστε είναι και στα καθήκοντα τους σύμφωνα με το δίκαιο - Αρμοδιότητες Πλοιάρχου) και να μπορέσει να πατήσει στα πόδια του. Δεν είναι κακό αν δεν γνωρίζει κάτι να του το δείξουν. Μην περιμένουν οτι τα ξέρουμε όλα, ειδικά εμείς που προερχόμαστε απο ένα σάπιο σύστημα σχολών και τα κενά είναι τεράστια και η εμπειρία μικρή. Αυτό φαίνεται στο οτι παιδιά που τελειώσαν την σχολή με μεγάλη βαθμολογία δεν κατάφεραν μερικά απο αυτά να ανταπεξέλθουν στο επάγγελμα λόγω έλλειψης βασικών γνώσεων. Παίζει ρόλο μεγάλο η εμπειρία στην πρακτική μεριά και η θεωρία έρχεται δεύτερη. Καλύτερα μάθε κάτι πρακτικά και τελειοποίησε το και θεωριτικά αφού το μάθεις καλά.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Και εγω στα ιδια ειδικα αν κανεις λανθασμενη επιλογη πρωτου εκπαιδευτικου παλι καλα που εφυγα εξω στο δευτερο και εμαθα κατι γιατι εδω μεσα μονο σκουπα.Μετα σου λενε οι Πλοιαρχοι οταν πας να πιασεις πρωτη φορα δεν ξερεις το ενα δεν σου μαθανε το αλλο,τι εκανες στην σχολη και αντε να απαντησεις.


 
Κ ειναι λογικο να το λενε γιατι οταν ερχονται στο βαπορι οι δοκιμοι κ κουβαλανε ενα laptop,ενα σκληρο γεματο ταινιες,τραγουδια κ Pro Evolution δεν σκεφτονται οπως σκεφτεστε εσεις τωρα....
Ποιος απο ολους ειχε στο βαπορι μαζι του ενα βιβλιο Ναυτιλιας κ ΔΚΑΣ ή Ναυτικη Τεχνη?
Θα σας πω εγω...
Μονο καποιος που χρωστουσε αυτα τα μαθηματα...
Οσο για τον συναδελφο που ξεκινησε αυτο το thread επειδη τον ειχα πρωτομπαρκο Δοκιμο δεν τον φοβαμαι γιατι του κοβει....
Αρκει να προσεξεις την συμπεριφορα σου στο πληρωμα!
Καλη αρχη κ να ξερετε πως ολοι οι πρωτομπαρκοι εχουν κ μια δικαιολογια για ενα 3μηνο τουλαχιστον...

----------


## Tasos1

> Κ ειναι λογικο να το λενε γιατι οταν ερχονται στο βαπορι οι δοκιμοι κ κουβαλανε ενα laptop,ενα σκληρο γεματο ταινιες,τραγουδια κ Pro Evolution δεν σκεφτονται οπως σκεφτεστε εσεις τωρα....
> Ποιος απο ολους ειχε στο βαπορι μαζι του ενα βιβλιο Ναυτιλιας κ ΔΚΑΣ ή Ναυτικη Τεχνη?
> Θα σας πω εγω...
> Μονο καποιος που χρωστουσε αυτα τα μαθηματα...
> Οσο για τον συναδελφο που ξεκινησε αυτο το thread επειδη τον ειχα πρωτομπαρκο Δοκιμο δεν τον φοβαμαι γιατι του κοβει....
> Αρκει να προσεξεις την συμπεριφορα σου στο πληρωμα!
> Καλη αρχη κ να ξερετε πως ολοι οι πρωτομπαρκοι εχουν κ μια δικαιολογια για ενα 3μηνο τουλαχιστον...


Ισως στην πλειοψηφια ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες αλλα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις και μην ξεχνας οτι μερικοι πανε αναγκαστικα στα εκπαιδευτικα λογω σχολης χωρις να θελουν να σταδιοδρομησουν στην θαλασσα,οποτε λογικο μου ακουγεται να μην ασχολουνται.

----------


## Tasos1

> Τα κενά είναι τεράστια ειδικά στον τομέα του Navigation. Έμαθε κανείς να φτιάχνει κανα voyage plan? Η θέση του ανθυποπλοιάρχου δεν είναι επιστήμη αλλα πρέπει να δείξεις την ιδιαίτερη προσοχή. Όλη η αντιμετώπιση πλέον αλλάζει...Δεν έχει άλλη μάπα!!!Χαχα!!! Απλώς καλό είναι οι μεγαλυτέροι να δώσουν λίγο προσοχή στον πρωτόμπαρκο και να ασχοληθούν λίγο με την κατάρτηση του στην θέση (όπως άλλωστε είναι και στα καθήκοντα τους σύμφωνα με το δίκαιο - Αρμοδιότητες Πλοιάρχου) και να μπορέσει να πατήσει στα πόδια του. Δεν είναι κακό αν δεν γνωρίζει κάτι να του το δείξουν. Μην περιμένουν οτι τα ξέρουμε όλα, ειδικά εμείς που προερχόμαστε απο ένα σάπιο σύστημα σχολών και τα κενά είναι τεράστια και η εμπειρία μικρή. Αυτό φαίνεται στο οτι παιδιά που τελειώσαν την σχολή με μεγάλη βαθμολογία δεν κατάφεραν μερικά απο αυτά να ανταπεξέλθουν στο επάγγελμα λόγω έλλειψης βασικών γνώσεων. Παίζει ρόλο μεγάλο η εμπειρία στην πρακτική μεριά και η θεωρία έρχεται δεύτερη. Καλύτερα μάθε κάτι πρακτικά και τελειοποίησε το και θεωριτικά αφού το μάθεις καλά.


Εδω μερικοι απο δοκιμοι συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα τους κανανε Φ/Ε μονοι τους τι να λεμε τωρα ποια κενα?Ασε που το μονο που δεν ειπανε ειναι οτι διωχνανε και τον πιλοτο απο την γεφυρα και το ριχνανε μονοι τους διπλα.Τα παντα ολα. :Very Happy:

----------


## avagel

Σαν πρωτόμπαρκοι όλοι κάνουμε λάθη, ειδικά όταν μπαίνεις με χαρακτήρα στεριανό σ'ενα νέο περιβάλλον γεμάτο προκλήσεις. Όντως πριν μπω στο πλοίο δέχθηκα και εγώ όπως και όλοι απο την σχολή και απο παλαιότερους ναυτικούς τα κλασσικά λεγόμενα περί των πληρωμάτων. Όλοι τα ξέρουμε, όταν μάζεψα πλέον 2 χρόνια εμπειρίας στην θάλασσα κατάλαβα πως να σέβομαι και να με σέβονται. Όλοι είμαστε μια οικογένεια εκει μέσα, ανεξαρτήτου θέσης και πόστου. Μια καλή συνεργασία με όλους είναι το παν. Και για να μην ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα αυτό ισχύει και για της ανώτερες κλίμακες των θέσεων στα πλοία. Όλοι εξαρτούμαστε ο ένας απο τον άλλον. Μερικοί παίρνοντας ένα δίπλωμα ανθυποπλοιάρχου νομίζουν οτι έγιναν και κάτι, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει. Ίσως στπ θέμα συμπεριφοράς θα ταν καλύτερα να μας συμβουλέψει ένας παλαιότερος.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Σαν πρωτόμπαρκοι όλοι κάνουμε λάθη, ειδικά όταν μπαίνεις με χαρακτήρα στεριανό σ'ενα νέο περιβάλλον γεμάτο προκλήσεις. Όντως πριν μπω στο πλοίο δέχθηκα και εγώ όπως και όλοι απο την σχολή και απο παλαιότερους ναυτικούς τα κλασσικά λεγόμενα περί των πληρωμάτων. Όλοι τα ξέρουμε, όταν μάζεψα πλέον 2 χρόνια εμπειρίας στην θάλασσα κατάλαβα πως να σέβομαι και να με σέβονται. Όλοι είμαστε μια οικογένεια εκει μέσα, ανεξαρτήτου θέσης και πόστου. Μια καλή συνεργασία με όλους είναι το παν. Και για να μην ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα αυτό ισχύει και για της ανώτερες κλίμακες των θέσεων στα πλοία. Όλοι εξαρτούμαστε ο ένας απο τον άλλον. Μερικοί παίρνοντας ένα δίπλωμα ανθυποπλοιάρχου νομίζουν οτι έγιναν και κάτι, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει. Ίσως στπ θέμα συμπεριφοράς θα ταν καλύτερα να μας συμβουλέψει ένας παλαιότερος.


Η συμπεριφορα δεν ειναι κατι τι ιδαιτερο...
Πρεπει ολοι να ξερουμε πως εχουμε να κανουμε με ξενους ανθρωπους οι οποιοι οσα χρονια κ αν ταξιδευουν με μια εταιρεια δεν αφομοιωνουν την ελληνικη κουλτουρα.Πρεπει να ξερουμε ομως πως ειναι κ αυτοι ανθρωποι,κουραζονται το ιδιο με εμας κ πρεπει η σταση των αξιωματικων να ειναι τετοια ωστε να βρισκονται κ κοντα αλλα συναμα κ μακρια τους...Ακριβως οταν παρουμε ενα διπλωμα Β ή Γ Πλοιαρχου δεν πιανουμε τον παπα,αλλα θα πρεπει να χειριστουμε καταλληλα αυτους οι οποιοι στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι εκεινοι που μας βγαζουν ασπροπροσωπους στους ανωτερους μας κ στο γραφειο.
Πιστευω πανω κατω πως ολοι οταν γινουν Αξωματικοι,μπορει σε θεματα δουλειας να εχουν κενα,αλλα στην συμπεριφορα πιστευω πως εχουν παρει χαμπαρι τι παιζεται......

----------


## avagel

Αυτή είναι μια σωστή τοποθέτηση επάνω στο θέμα. Ξέρουμε όμως οτι πολλοί την παραβλέπουν αυτήν την τακτική και προσφεύγουν σε λάθος τακτικές διοίκησης που διακρίνονται από αυταρχισμό και ρατσιστικές τάσεις προς το πλήρωμα ή κάποιες φορές σε διαφορετικές νατσιόνες αξιωματικών. Μακάρι να σκεφτόντουσαν όλοι έτσι ώστε να διευκολύνεται η ζωή στο πλοίο και ταυτόχρονα να ανεβαίνει η απόδοση του εκάστοτε. Καλό θα ήταν κι εμείς να ξεφύγουμε απο την λογική δοκίμου και να αποκτήσουμε ένα τρόπο σκέψης πιο αντικειμενικό, να διευρύνουμε της γνώσεις μας, να παρατήσουμε πλέον τα  λαπτοπ και τις ταινίες και να ασχοληθούμε λίγο και με την κατάρτηση μας στην θέση του ανθυποπλοιάρχου, να καταλάβουμε οτι φέρουμε ευθύνη απέναντι στους ανωτέρους μας, στο πλήρωμα, στους πλοιοκτήτες και τους ναυλωτές που μας εμπιστεύονται 8 ώρες την ημέρα την διακυβέρνηση του πλοίου. Να κάνουμε την βάρδια ώς βάρδια και όχι απλώς 4 κύκλους στον χάρτη.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Αυτή είναι μια σωστή τοποθέτηση επάνω στο θέμα. Ξέρουμε όμως οτι πολλοί την παραβλέπουν αυτήν την τακτική και προσφεύγουν σε λάθος τακτικές διοίκησης που διακρίνονται από αυταρχισμό και ρατσιστικές τάσεις προς το πλήρωμα ή κάποιες φορές σε διαφορετικές νατσιόνες αξιωματικών. Μακάρι να σκεφτόντουσαν όλοι έτσι ώστε να διευκολύνεται η ζωή στο πλοίο και ταυτόχρονα να ανεβαίνει η απόδοση του εκάστοτε. Καλό θα ήταν κι εμείς να ξεφύγουμε απο την λογική δοκίμου και να αποκτήσουμε ένα τρόπο σκέψης πιο αντικειμενικό, να διευρύνουμε της γνώσεις μας, να παρατήσουμε πλέον τα λαπτοπ και τις ταινίες και να ασχοληθούμε λίγο και με την κατάρτηση μας στην θέση του ανθυποπλοιάρχου, να καταλάβουμε οτι φέρουμε ευθύνη απέναντι στους ανωτέρους μας, στο πλήρωμα, στους πλοιοκτήτες και τους ναυλωτές που μας εμπιστεύονται 8 ώρες την ημέρα την διακυβέρνηση του πλοίου. Να κάνουμε την βάρδια ώς βάρδια και όχι απλώς 4 κύκλους στον χάρτη.


 
Εγω απορω γιατι δεν το καταλαβαινει καποιος που πρωτομπαρκαρει αυτο?Δεν φανταζεται τον εαυτο του πως θα ειναι μετα απο 4 χρονια?
Οτι θα ειναι στην ιδια θεση με τον εκαστοτε Α.Φ. κ θα πρεπει να παρει αποφασεις με σιγουρια?Οτι θα εχει κοσμο που θα κοιμαται κ θα πρεπει να ανταποκριθει οχι μονο στην εμπιστοσυνη του Πλοιαρχου αλλα κ ολων των υπολοιπων που κοιμουνται καθως κ αυτοι εχουν οικογενεια κ παιδια κ θελουν να γυρισουν σπιτι τους?
Κ δεν ειναι μονο η βαρδια κ η κινηση κ τα ψαραδικα...
Ειναι κ η βαρδια που θα τυχει κ θα εχει καιρο ή χοντρο swell  κ εκει θα χρειαστει να τα βγαλει εις περας χωρις να γινει ζημια!
Ολα αυτα δεν τα παρατηρει καποιος σαν Δοκιμος,ομως τωρα επιβαλλεται ο τελειοφοιτος τησ ΑΕΝ να μην μπει στο βαπορι σαν Ανθυποπλοιαρχος αλλα σαν Πλοιαρχος ΄Γ ταξης Ε.Ν. κ μετα απο ενα ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα να μπορει να ανταποκριθει στα καθηκοντα του κ ταυτοχρονα να ετοιμαστει κ για το επομενο βημα!
Δεν χρειαζεται να δραματοποιουμε την κατασταση,απλα χρειαζεται προσοχη κ μυαλο σε αυτο που κανουμε...
Σκεφτειτε πως θα νιωθει καποιος συναδελφος που πιανει Πλοιαρχος πρωτη φορα κ θα εχει στο νου του εκτος απο την δουλεια του Πλοιαρχου κ ολους τους απο κατω.......
Γι αυτο καθε βημα ειναι κ δυσκολο κ θελει ανοιχτα ματια,ανοιχτα αυτια κ κλειστο στομα!

----------


## VERA

egw mparkarw me thn mish bibliografia moy + 5glwsso le3iko naytikhs wrologias....den eixa meinei...apla ta 8elw...
 :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Northern_Lights

Έκανα όλα μου τα ταξίδια σε μια εταιρεία σα δόκιμος και το πρώτο μου σαν Ανθυποπλοίαρχος.Στα 2πρώτα ώς δόκιμος γνώρισα εκτίμησα και αγάπησα το επάγγελμα.Μπήκα στην νοοτροπία του ναυτικού.Είδα την ζήλια και την "απαξίωση" των στεριανών για το επάγγελμα μας και μόλις συνειδητοποίησα πώς είμαι περήφανος ώς Έλληνας Ναυτικός γύρισα πολύ εύκολα σελίδα σε όλα και προχώρησα full ahead για το πρώτο μου μπάρκο ώς Ανθυποπλοίαρχος.

Δυστηχώς οι προσδοκίες μου τα όνειρα μου τσακίστηκαν στα βράχια.Κάτι που δεν πίστευα ποτέ.Πολλοί τομείς (άν όχι όλοι) πήγαν στραβά σε εκείνο το ταξίδι.Βίωσα κάτι το οποίο δεν πίστευα όταν μου το έλεγαν άλλοι και μισούσα να το ακούω.Όμως μου συνέβη.Δεν θέλω να μπώ σε λεπτομέρειες καθώς δεν μου αρέσει ακόμα και τώρα να το συζητάω και πιστεύω όλοι καταλαβαίνετε όταν λέω "στραβά" τι εννοώ.

Το αποτέλεσμα κύριοι.Παράτησα την θάλασσα για 3χρόνια έκανα το στρατιωτικό μου και δούλεψα στην στεριά.Δεν πέρασε μέρα που να μην σκέφτομαι την θάλασσα.Δεν πέρασε μέρα!
Τώρα πια πήρα την απόφαση πως δεν αντέχω μακριά και ξαναγυρνάω.Μαζεύω τα κομμάτια μου τις γνώσεις μου και ξαναγυρίζω.Τόσα χρόνια ζούσα σαν τραυματισμένος αετός.Είχα κάτω τα φτερά μου.Όλο σκεφτικός και στεναχωρημένος.Τι κάνω στην ζωή μου..τι το ένα τι το άλλο...
Μόλις πήρα την απόφαση ότι θέλω να ξαναγυρίσω κύριοι νοιώθω πώς είμαι ξανά ζωντανός.Δεν με νοιάζει τίποτα.Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να ξαναρχίσω..

Να καταλήξω όμως γιατί σας κούρασα.
Όσα στραβά που θα τύχουν την πρώτη φορά (πλήν προβλημάτων σοβαρών στο σπίτι τα οποία εσείς θα κρίνετε) άν νοιώθετε πώς αγαπάτε την θάλασσα ΜΗΝ κάνετε το λάθος μου.Κάντε πέτρα την καρδιά και συγκέντρωση.Κάντε το ταξίδι σας χωρίς να σκέφτεστε τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο τον στόχο σας.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Έκανα όλα μου τα ταξίδια σε μια εταιρεία σα δόκιμος και το πρώτο μου σαν Ανθυποπλοίαρχος.Στα 2πρώτα ώς δόκιμος γνώρισα εκτίμησα και αγάπησα το επάγγελμα.Μπήκα στην νοοτροπία του ναυτικού.Είδα την ζήλια και την "απαξίωση" των στεριανών για το επάγγελμα μας και μόλις συνειδητοποίησα πώς είμαι περήφανος ώς Έλληνας Ναυτικός γύρισα πολύ εύκολα σελίδα σε όλα και προχώρησα full ahead για το πρώτο μου μπάρκο ώς Ανθυποπλοίαρχος.
> 
> Δυστηχώς οι προσδοκίες μου τα όνειρα μου τσακίστηκαν στα βράχια.Κάτι που δεν πίστευα ποτέ.Πολλοί τομείς (άν όχι όλοι) πήγαν στραβά σε εκείνο το ταξίδι.Βίωσα κάτι το οποίο δεν πίστευα όταν μου το έλεγαν άλλοι και μισούσα να το ακούω.Όμως μου συνέβη.Δεν θέλω να μπώ σε λεπτομέρειες καθώς δεν μου αρέσει ακόμα και τώρα να το συζητάω και πιστεύω όλοι καταλαβαίνετε όταν λέω "στραβά" τι εννοώ.
> 
> Το αποτέλεσμα κύριοι.Παράτησα την θάλασσα για 3χρόνια έκανα το στρατιωτικό μου και δούλεψα στην στεριά.Δεν πέρασε μέρα που να μην σκέφτομαι την θάλασσα.Δεν πέρασε μέρα!
> Τώρα πια πήρα την απόφαση πως δεν αντέχω μακριά και ξαναγυρνάω.Μαζεύω τα κομμάτια μου τις γνώσεις μου και ξαναγυρίζω.Τόσα χρόνια ζούσα σαν τραυματισμένος αετός.Είχα κάτω τα φτερά μου.Όλο σκεφτικός και στεναχωρημένος.Τι κάνω στην ζωή μου..τι το ένα τι το άλλο...
> Μόλις πήρα την απόφαση ότι θέλω να ξαναγυρίσω κύριοι νοιώθω πώς είμαι ξανά ζωντανός.Δεν με νοιάζει τίποτα.Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να ξαναρχίσω..
> 
> Να καταλήξω όμως γιατί σας κούρασα.
> Όσα στραβά που θα τύχουν την πρώτη φορά (πλήν προβλημάτων σοβαρών στο σπίτι τα οποία εσείς θα κρίνετε) άν νοιώθετε πώς αγαπάτε την θάλασσα ΜΗΝ κάνετε το λάθος μου.Κάντε πέτρα την καρδιά και συγκέντρωση.Κάντε το ταξίδι σας χωρίς να σκέφτεστε τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο τον στόχο σας.



Φίλε μου όταν λες στραβά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς μιας και είναι προσωπικό σου θέμα αλλά αυτό που θα σου πω είναι ότι στραβές συμβαίνουν παντού όπως σε όλες τις δουλειές!Αλίμονο αν ένα περιστατικό συμβόλιζε όλη τη ναυτιλία!!
Τα πλοία όπως ξέρεις είναι μια μικρή κοινωνία με τα καλά της και τα άσχημα.
Σου εύχομαι πάντως να χεις καλά ταξίδια,να το ξεχάσεις αν μπορείς και να απολαύσεις την αγάπη σου για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα και τη θάλασσα!!

----------


## Northern_Lights

> Αλίμονο αν ένα περιστατικό συμβόλιζε όλη τη ναυτιλία!!


Φυσικά φίλε μου,ήταν μια προσωπική εμπειρία που απλά την έγραψα για να δείξω ότι πήρα λάθος απόφαση όχι για να χαρακτηρίσω κάπως τον κλάδο,έτσι και αλλιώς βλέπεις από τα γραφόμενα μου πως αγαπούσα και αγαπάω την θάλασσα.





> Σου εύχομαι πάντως να χεις καλά ταξίδια,να το ξεχάσεις αν μπορείς και να απολαύσεις την αγάπη σου για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα και τη θάλασσα!!


Να 'σαι καλά το ίδιο εύχομαι και για σένα.

----------


## leodint63

> Δυστηχώς οι προσδοκίες μου τα όνειρα μου τσακίστηκαν στα βράχια.Κάτι που δεν πίστευα ποτέ.
> 
> Μαζεύω τα κομμάτια μου ..................


 

Δεν ξέρω αν ομιλείς κυριολεκτικά η μεταφορικά, εξ’ άλλου είναι καθαρά προσωπικό σου θέμα. Θα μπορούσες όμως έστω και περιφραστικά να εστιάσεις λίγο στο πρόβλημα ώστε να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε κάποια προσέγγιση. Όταν ακόμα και σήμερα ανακοινώνεις ότι <μαζεύεις τα κομμάτια σου ….> εγώ τουλάχιστον το εκλαμβάνω ότι κάποιο προϋπάρχον πρόβλημα παραμένει ακόμα και μετά από τρία χρόνια σε υπολανθάνουσα μορφή. Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Northern_Lights

Φίλοι, για κάποιο λόγο δεν καταλάβατε καλά ή μάλλον δεν τα διατύπωσα εγώ σωστά ώστε να δοθεί ξεκάθαρα η σημασία τον όσων έγραψα.Επειδή δεν είχα πρόθεση να δημιουργήσω σύγχυση θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω κάποια πράγματα.

Αναφέροντας "στραβά" εννοώ
Παραλαβή καθηκόντων από 50χρονών Ασυμαρτιστή-Ανθυποπλοίαρχο.Με μηδενική ασχολία αλλά και λάθη σε σημαντικούς τομείς αρχειοθέτησης και γενικότερα της "χαρτούρας" που λέμε.
Ναυλωμένοι μόνιμα στην Ευρώπη με λιμάνι κάθε 3-5..μέρες.
Σχέσεις πληρώματος τεταμένες.

Και άλλα πολλά και μεγαλύτερης σημασίας που δεν θέλω και δεν χρειάζετε να πώ.Γιατί αφενός οι οποιεσδήποτε "στραβές" για εμένα για κάποιον άλλον θα μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν ώς φυσιολογικές συνθήκες αφετέρου είναι λάθος να μπούμε σε μια τόσο λεπτομερειακή συζήτηση καθ ότι το νόημα που ήθελα να περάσω ήταν ότι χρειάζετε καλή κρίση των καταστάσεων ώς πρωτόμπαρκος Ανθυποπλοίαρχος και η οποιαδήποτε απόφαση να μην έρθει αψήφιστα.

Να ξεκαθαρίσω πώς στα καθήκοντα μου ήμουν αναλόγως των καταστάσεων αρκετά καλός (όχι απο πρσωπική μου κρίση αλλά σύμφωνα με εταιρεία και καπετάνιο).Αλλά καθώς τα προβλήματα ήταν συνεχόμενα εντός πλοίου και σε συνδυασμό με ένα γεγονός στο σπίτι μου πήρα την απόφαση να "παρατήσω" την θάλασσα.Το οποίο αποδείχτηκε λάθος καθώς μετά απο τόσο καιρό θέλω να ξαναγυρίσω πράγμα που έπρεπε να είχα κάνει νωρίτερα χωρίς να δυσκολέψω την καριέρα μου.

"..μαζεύω τα κομμάτια μου.."
Εννοούσα πώς πολύ απλά ανασυγκροτούμαι με νέο στόχο την επιστροφή στην θάλασσα.Τίποτε περισσότερο τίποτε λιγότερο.


Οτιδήποτε άλλο θέλετε να ρωτήσετε ευχαρίστως να απαντήσω

----------


## Michael

Έχω υποψη μου ανάλογες εμπειρίες και νομίζω πως σε κατανοώ σε αρκετό βαθμό.
Δεν νομίζω πως έχεις χάσει πολύ χρόνο και πιστεύω, ανάλογα και με τις προηγούμενες γνώσεις σου και δεξιότητες, πως θα μπορέσεις αρκετά γρήγορα να ανακτήσεις το όποιο προσωρινά χαμένο έδαφος ειδικά αν ό,τι κάνεις το κάνεις με πάθος, αγάπη και μεράκι. Σου έυχωμαι να έχεις  καλή επιτυχία!

Γενικότερα:
Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι καθώς περνάει ο καίρός να επικεντρωνώμαστε στα σημαντικά και κρίσιμα σημεία της δουλειάς και κατόπιν να φροντίζουμε και για τα υπόλοιπα συμπληρωματικά. Στην αρχή αυτό δεν είναι πάντοτε εύκολο αν δεν υπάρχει κατάλληλη καθοδήγηση. Πρέπει κανείς να δίνει καθημερινά μια μικρή μάχη για να βρει τις βέλτιστες διαδικασίες και να υποστηρίζει τεκμηριωμένα τις απόψεις του και ταυτόχρονα να ακούει κριτικά κάθε τι που λέει κάποιος ή που τον παρατηρεί να κάνει.

Ένα μπαρκό για πρωτη φορά σαν ανθυποπλοίαρχος στην μεσόγειο είναι ένα γερό βάπτισμα κυρίως λόγω μειωμένου χρόνου και της συχνής επανάληψης των απαιτούμενων εργασιών για κάθε ταξίδι. Κουράζεσαι άλλα μαθαίνεις και αποκτάς δεξιότητες και εμπειρίες σε λίγο σχετικά χρόνο. Το ιδανικό είναι να παραλαβάνεις από σχετικά νέο άλλα εμπειρό και ορεξάτο  συνάδελφο και να έχεις πρακτικούς (στην συμπεριφορά και την σκέψη) και ακομπλεξάριστους  συναδέλφους με αρκετή πείρα και ίσως αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ηλικία. 
Αυτό όμως δεν συμβαίνει πάντα και για αυτό θα πρέπει οι νέοι συνάδελφοι πριν πάνε στο πλοίο να ρωτάνε αν κάνει ταξίδια σε μεσόγειο/βόρεια θάλασσα ή ατλαντικό. Στην πρώτη τουλάχιστον περίπτωση να ζητάνε από την εταιρία να τους στείλουν σε βαπόρι που υπάρχουν ανθρώποι που μπορούν και θέλουν να τον διδάξουν και να τον βοηθήσουν στα πρωτα του βήματα. Όχι πως όντως η εταιρία θα το κάνει πάντοτε (και στα αλήθεια...) άλλα τουλάχιστον ας το ζητά κάνεις με τον ανάλογο ευγενικό και διπλωματικό (και με φιλότιμο) τρόπο... (τουλάχιστον στην χειρότερη μπορεί και να τους πει και ένα "μα κάλα που με στείλατε κι εσεις πρωτόμπρκο και άπειρο ανθυποπλοίαρχο; Αφού σας το τόνισα ότι θέλω να κανω καλή αρχή..."
Αν τελικά, που ειναι δυστυχως και το πιθανότερο, συναντήσουμε προβλήματα, χρειάζεται υπομονή και κουράγιο και άναλογα με την περίπτωση και επιμονή κρατώντας πάντοτε τους τύπους και τις αποστασεις. Σε λίγο καιρό ή αυτοί ή εμείς θα ξεμπαρκάρουμε... Την 2η φορά είσαι πλέον πιο έμπειρος και στέκεσαι μεγαλύτερη 'ανεση στα πόδια σου ώστε να μπορείς να ανεχθείς με σχεδόν αδιαφορία μερικούς βαρετούς πλέον τύπους και έχεις αποκτήσεις και τις αυτόμταες άμυνες στις περίεργες συμπεριφορές τους. Γενικά κανείς θα πρέπει να μην χάνει ποτέ τη ψυχραιμία του και να επιμένει όταν είναι σωστός και να είναι δίκαιος ακόμα και αν αυτό σημαίνει να γίνεται σκληρός και αυστηρός. Και σκληρός και αυστηρός δεν σημαίνει και εκνευρισμένος ή αγενής ή εκτός εαυτού διότι τότε μπορεί εύκολα να χάσει κανε'ις το δίκιο του.
Σε τεμπέληδες, πονηρούς και θρασύδειλους πρέπει κανείς να έιναι από την αρχή κάθετος και αυστηρός με ευθύ τρόπο και κάθε τόσο να δίνει και μια "αναμνηστική" δόση για να μην χαλάρώνει ο άλλος  όσο και ανα αυτό είναι μερικές φορές κουραστικό. ¨Οχι πως θάεχει η στάση μας 100% απόδοση πάντοτε άλλα τουλάχιστον περιορίζει άρκετα τις περαιτέρω ανεπιθύμητες καταστάσεις. 
Προβληματικές καταστάσεις πάντοτε θα υπάρχουν στα βαπόρια αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι σιγά-σιγά να μαθαίνει κανείς με ποιούς τύπους πρέπει να είναι μαλακός και να τους παίρνει με το φιλοτιμο και να τους δίνει χρονο και με ποιούς να τους κυνηγά συνέχεια (έστω και αν αυτο καταντάει κουραστικό και βαρετό). Για αρχή αν δεν το καταλαβαίνει κανείς ας είναι τουλάχιστον τυπικός και κατα το δυνατόν αντικειμενικός/δίκαιος και να ζητά να επιβάλεται το θεμιτο και δίκαιο όσο επίμονος και αν χρειάζεται να γίνει.
Ουδέν μονιμότερο του προσωρινού, και ο νοών νοείοτο... Όποιος δεν το εννοεί ας προσπαθήσει να το εννοήσει όταν του ζητήσουν νά κάνει κάτι στο πλοίο (όχι για μόνιμα, προσωρινά, κατ' εξαίρεση, για τώρα μόνο...)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Και κάτι τελευταιο, είμαι της άποψης ότι είναι οι καλοι φίλοι που κάνουν τους καλους λογαρισμούς και όχι οι καλοι λογαρισμοί που κάνουν τους καλούς φίλους. *Αλλά* τους καλούς φίλους δεν τους κάνεις σε ένα μπαρκο (και μάλιστα οντας πρωτόμπαρκος) αλλά μετά από αυτό. Μέχρι τότε είναι όλοι μόνο συνεργάτες και εν δυνάμει φίλοι (κάτι που θα κριθει εκ των υστέρων...).

Οσο καλύετερα προετοιμαστεί κανείς (όχι μόνο για την δουλειά του ανθυποπλοιάρχου...) σαν δόκιμος στο πλοίο και σαν σπουδαστής στην σχολή τόσο καλύτερα και γρηγορότερα θα νοιώσει να πατάει καλά στα πόδια του σαν Ανθυποπλοίαρχος...

----------


## giorgoss

Προσωπικά,έχω ακόμα 2 χρόνια για να τελειώσω την σχολή και να πάρω το δίπλωμα,παρότι έχω ακόμα ένα μπάρκο ως δόκιμος μπροστά μου,είμαι σε μεγάλη αμφιβολία για το αν θα έιμαι έτοιμος να αναλάβω όταν έρθει εκείνη η μέρα και αυτό διότι λόγω έλλειψης πληρώματος(ναυτών) αλλά και πολιτικής της εταιρείας ο δόκιμος καταστρώματος προορίζεται για να απασχολείται μονάχα στην κουβέρτα.Έτσι,λοιπόν πέρασε ένα μπάρκο,με μόνη μου ασχολία το ματσακόνι,το σβουράκι και το μίνιο.Βέβαια και οι αξιωματικοί που είχα ηταν της ίδιας νοοτροπίας,και στενοχωριέμαι που το λέω,πως ο δόκιμος κουβέρτας είναι μονο για την κουβέρτα.Γέφυρα δεν με "άφηναν" να ανέβω καθότι οι εργασίες έτρεχαν και τις περισσότερες φορές ακόμη και μετά της 6.Εντούτοις,είχα ένα εξαίρετο παλικάρι για ανθυποπλοίαρχο και με βοήθησε αρκετά και όσο μπορούσε.Μάλιστα πολλές Κυριακές που υπήρχε χρόνος καθόταν και μετά από την βάρδια του για να μου δείξει,καθώς οι άλλοι ανθυπ. ήταν Φιλιππινέζοι και δεν ασχολιόντουσαν μαζί μου.
Θέλω να καταλήξω πως συγκριτικά με άλλους συμφοιτητές μου νομίζω πως έχω μείνει λίγο πίσω στα θέματα:ναυσιπλοϊας,καθήκοντα ανθυποπλοιάρχου και είμαι πολύ πιο εξελιγμένος σε θέματα εργασιών και συντήρησης,ΑΛΛΑ δεν πάω για ναύτης.Και πραγματικά σας το λέω έδειξα τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον για γέφυρα και CCR αλλά τελικά τζίφος.
Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος από εσας είχε τύχει σε παρόμοια κατάσταση σαν δόκιμος να μου πει πως τα κατάφερε και προχώρησε στο επόμενο στάδιο.Αν τύχει κάτι τέτοιο και στο επερχόμενο μπάρκο τότε πολύ φοβάμαι πως θα μου κοπούν τελείως τα φτερά και το άγχος θα αυξηθεί στο μέγιστο.

Υ.Γ Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα,απλα ήθελα να είμαι οσο το δυνατόν πιο πλήρης στην αναφορά μου,ώστε να με συμβουλεύσετε κατάλληλα.
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Δυστυχώς φίλε Γιώργο έπεσες σε λάθος άτομα, μακάρι στο δεύτερο σου ταξίδι να βρείς άλλα ''μυαλά''..:???:

----------


## Michael

> Προσωπικά,έχω ακόμα 2 χρόνια για να τελειώσω την σχολή και να πάρω το δίπλωμα,παρότι έχω ακόμα ένα μπάρκο ως δόκιμος μπροστά μου,είμαι σε μεγάλη αμφιβολία για το αν θα έιμαι έτοιμος να αναλάβω όταν έρθει εκείνη η μέρα και αυτό διότι λόγω έλλειψης πληρώματος(ναυτών) αλλά και πολιτικής της εταιρείας ο δόκιμος καταστρώματος προορίζεται για να απασχολείται μονάχα στην κουβέρτα.Έτσι,λοιπόν πέρασε ένα μπάρκο,με μόνη μου ασχολία το ματσακόνι,το σβουράκι και το μίνιο.Βέβαια και οι αξιωματικοί που είχα ηταν της ίδιας νοοτροπίας,και στενοχωριέμαι που το λέω,πως ο δόκιμος κουβέρτας είναι μονο για την κουβέρτα.Γέφυρα δεν με "άφηναν" να ανέβω καθότι οι εργασίες έτρεχαν και τις περισσότερες φορές ακόμη και μετά της 6.Εντούτοις,είχα ένα εξαίρετο παλικάρι για ανθυποπλοίαρχο και με βοήθησε αρκετά και όσο μπορούσε.Μάλιστα πολλές Κυριακές που υπήρχε χρόνος καθόταν και μετά από την βάρδια του για να μου δείξει,καθώς οι άλλοι ανθυπ. ήταν Φιλιππινέζοι και δεν ασχολιόντουσαν μαζί μου.
> Θέλω να καταλήξω πως συγκριτικά με άλλους συμφοιτητές μου νομίζω πως έχω μείνει λίγο πίσω στα θέματα:ναυσιπλοϊας,καθήκοντα ανθυποπλοιάρχου και είμαι πολύ πιο εξελιγμένος σε θέματα εργασιών και συντήρησης,ΑΛΛΑ δεν πάω για ναύτης.Και πραγματικά σας το λέω έδειξα τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον για γέφυρα και CCR αλλά τελικά τζίφος.
> Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος από εσας είχε τύχει σε παρόμοια κατάσταση σαν δόκιμος να μου πει πως τα κατάφερε και προχώρησε στο επόμενο στάδιο.Αν τύχει κάτι τέτοιο και στο επερχόμενο μπάρκο τότε πολύ φοβάμαι πως θα μου κοπούν τελείως τα φτερά και το άγχος θα αυξηθεί στο μέγιστο.
> 
> Υ.Γ Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα,απλα ήθελα να είμαι οσο το δυνατόν πιο πλήρης στην αναφορά μου,ώστε να με συμβουλεύσετε κατάλληλα.
> Ευχαριστώ!!!


Κάτι παρόμοιο αντιμετώπισα κι εγώ στο πρωτο μου εκπαιδευτικό. Εκεί ο καπετάνιος έβγαζε διαταγές του τύπου "οι δόκιμοι απαγορεύεται να ακουμπάνε το GPS" ή "απαγορευεται να αγγίζουν το πηδάλιο" (sic!) καθώς και άλλα τέτοια κουφά και απίστευτα... 
Ευτυχώς στο δευτερο ταξίδι τα πράγματα ήταν κάπως καλύτερα αν και ο χρόνος για ύπνο και ξεκούραση ήταν ελάχιστος.
Πάρομοιες καταστάσεις (και χειρότερες) έχουν αντιμετωπίσει και άλλοι συναδέλφοι. Ευχή βέβαια είναι να κάνουμε όλοι ό,τι μπορούμε ώστε οι νεότεροι να μην τραβήξουν ότι τράβηξαν οι προηγούμενοι. 

Πάντως κανένας δεν είναι απολύτως έτοιμος την π΄ρωτη φορά. Για αυτό και συνήθως πριν αναλάβει ο καθένας θα κάνει και ένα ταξίδι μαζί με τον προηγούμενο πριν αναλάβει και επίσημα. Εκεί έχει την ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσει και να δοκιμαστεί για τελευταία φορά. Παντως η σημαντική δουλειά γίνεται από πριν και πάντα κάτι ακόμα θα έχουμε να μάθουμε. Προσπάθησε να στο δεύτερο ταξίδι να πας σε πλοίο που πιάνει συχνα λιμάνια για να έχεις περισσότερες ευκαιρίες να δεις τις διαδικασίες πρόσδεσης, φορτοεκφόρτωσης, σχεδιασμού ταξιδίου κλπ. Δώσε έμφαση στην δουλειά του ανθυποπλοιάρχοϋ:
Δες τι εγγραφές κάνει στο ημερολόγιο στην βάρδυια εν πλω και στο λιμάνι, και πριν την άφιξη ή τον απόπλου.Δες τις εγγραφές και τα τεστ στον ασύρματο και τις χρέωσεις και ρώτα πως γίνωνται.Διορθωσεις χαρτών και βιβλίων.Σχεδιασμός ταξίδιου, δηλ. προετοιμασία χαρτών, ποιά βιβλία χρησιμοιούμε, το passage plan που έχει η εταιρία και πως συμπληρώνεται, πως βγάζουμε τα μίλια.Ειδικά για τα δυο προηγούμενα διάβασε το ΝΡ 100 (Mariners Handbook) που υπάρχει σε κάθε γέφυρα. Φρόντισε να "ρουφήξεις" ό,τι γνώση υπάρχει μέσα σε αυτό.Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο ΝΡ136 και στα Port Entry.Δες τι αναφορές κάνει ο αξωματικός φυλακής και καπετάνιος πριν την άφιξη σε λιμάνια και στενά και δες στα radio list που περιγράφωνται αυτές.Το βιβλίο γυμνασίων και ποια γυμνάσια πρέπει να γίνωνται και κάθε πότε και τι πρέπει να γράφουμε για κάθε γυμνάσιο.Διάβασε τα manual των συσκευών για να δεις πως λειτοργούν,ποίοι είναι οι περιορισμοί τους και πως τεστάρωνται (ραντάρ, gps, ασυρμάτου, VHF, wheater facsimile, NAVTEX, EPIRB, SART κλπ)Διάβασε το ship ή το SMS manual και το bridge check list ή όποια άλλα βιβλία έχει η εταιρία σχετικά με τις διαδιασίες του ISM.Μάθε να βγάζεις βάθος και ώρα από παλιροικούς πίνακες για πρωτεύωντα και δευτερευοντα λιμάνια.Κάνε κάθε μέρα αστρονομικούς υπολογισμούς (ευθείες θέσης, παραλλαγές, και με ήλιο και με αστέρια)Αν είσαι σε τανκερ, βρες τα σχέδια με τις γραμμές και τα βαλφ του πλοίου και ύστερα πήγαινε στην κουβέρτα και προσπάθησε να εντοπίσεις την κα΄θε γραμμή και τα βαλφ. Ακουλούθα την για να δεις που αρχίζει και που τελειώνει και προσπαθησε να καταλάβεις που χρησιμοποιείται. Ρώτα τον γραμματικό ή τον αντλιωρό ή και παλιούς ναύτες να σου πουν τα ονόματα της κάθε γραμμής και βαλφ. Μετά πήγαινε και στο ανλιοστάσιο (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!, στο αντλιοστάσιο πάμε αφού ενημερώσουμε τον γραμματικό, διότι είναι επικίνδυνος χώρος και μπορεί να μην ξαναγυρίσουμε...) και δες την συνέχεια των γράμμών και τα υπόλοιπα βαλφ και αντλίες. Μετά στο CCR και προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις ποιές είναι γραμμές και τα βαλφ και που βρίσκωνται στο κατάστρωμα και στο αντλιοστάσιο. Φρόνισε να κανείς το ίδιο με τόσο με τις γραμμμές φορτίου όσο και με έρματος και ινεργκαζ.Αν είσαι σε bulk carrier δες πως ανοίγουν και κλείνουν τα αμπάρια, πως δουλέυουν τα κρένια κτλΜάθε την ορολογία και την διαδικασία της πρόσδεσης και τους κινδύνους που υπάρχουν.Πολλά από τα παραπάνω μπορείς να τα κάνεις και ενόσω είσαι ακόμα στην σχολή. Μην περιμένεις να σου πουν τι να μάθεις. Πάρε τα βιβλία και τα μανουαλς και άρχιζε να τα μελετάς. Και μετά ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ΄ρωτα συνέχεια και επίμονα στο εξηγήσουν. 
Σου εύχωμαι καλή τύχη!

----------


## giorgoss

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες και σίγουρα θα κοιτάξω να τις αξιοποιήσω στο μέγιστο στο ερχόμενο μπάρκο. Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήμουν σε βαπόρι που έκανε τον περισσότερο καιρό ένα στάνταρ δρομολόγιο. Ταξίδι 16 ωρών, δέσιμο και φόρτωση σε SBM,διάρκεια φόρτωσης 12 ώρες και έπειτα πάλι πίσω στο ίδιο λιμάνι. Γι αυτό και κάνεις δεν είχε την διάθεση και το κουράγιο να ασχοληθεί με την εκπαίδευση μου, διότι έψαχναν χρόνο να ξεκουραστούν.
      Η απασχόληση μου ήταν στάνταρ. Δηλαδή κατά την διάρκεια του πλου ματσακόνι, σβουράκι και καθάρισμα τα οκια. Έπειτα κατά τη διάρκεια της φόρτωσης βάψιμο ή βάρδια στα manifold και στην επιστροφή έκανα τα ίδια ματσακονι κλπ. Όταν δε εμφανίστηκε η ευκαιρία σε ένα δεκαπενθήμερο ταξίδι να ασχοληθώ και λίγο με τα του ανθυποπλοιάρχου, τότε συνάντησα την ιδεολογία που προείπες « ο δόκιμος απαγορεύεται στην γέφυρα » από τον καπετάνιο κατά κύριο λόγο.
  Εντούτοις, έμαθα αρκετά καλά όσον αφορά στην συντήρηση του πλοίου και για το δέσιμο, αλλά δυστυχώς ως εκεί.
       Ευελπιστώ στο ερχόμενο μπάρκο όλα να είναι καλύτερα, με την απόκτηση περισσότερων γνώσεων. Πρέπει βέβαια και από την πλευρά των εταιρειών αλλά και από εκείνη των αξιωματικών να δοθεί περισσότερη βάση στην εκπαίδευση του δόκιμου γιατί πραγματικά τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια είναι χρυσός αν πετύχεις αξιόλογα άτομα. Και χαίρομαι όταν ακούω πως υπάρχουν αξιωματικοί που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται γι αυτά τα παιδιά και είναι και λογικό, γιατί όταν ο εκαστοτε γραμματικός γίνει καπετάνιος και του έρθει ανθυποπλοίαρχος κάποιος που τον είχε δόκιμο και εξαιτίας του ίσως έμεινε στάσιμος τότε θα περάσουν αρκετά βραδάκια μπροστά από το φινιστρίνι(χαχα).      
      Δυστυχώς από τις σχολές οι γνώσεις που αποκομίζουμε είναι ελάχιστες….Τα πάντα είναι στο βαπόρι.
      Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!

----------


## Michael

> γιατί όταν ο εκαστοτε γραμματικός γίνει καπετάνιος και του έρθει ανθυποπλοίαρχος κάποιος που τον είχε δόκιμο και εξαιτίας του ίσως έμεινε στάσιμος τότε θα περάσουν αρκετά βραδάκια μπροστά από το φινιστρίνι(χαχα).


Χα,χα!! Σαν να ακούω τον εαυτό μου πριν μερικά χρόνια...!
Τελικά είναι σαν τίποτε να μην έχει αλλάξει στην "θρυλική" εληνική εμπορική ναυτιλία.. 
Νομίζω πως αυτό είναι ένα πολύ καλό επιχείρημα που πρεπει να το επαναλαμβάνει κανείς από την πρωτη στιγμή τόσο προς τον καπετάνιο και τον γραμματικό όσο και προς την εταιρία.



> Δυστυχώς από τις σχολές οι γνώσεις που αποκομίζουμε είναι ελάχιστες….Τα πάντα είναι στο βαπόρι.


Οι σχολές είναι αυτές που είναι. Απο εκεί και πέρα όμως πρέπει ο καθένας μας τον καιρό που είναι στην σχολή να κάθεται και να μελετά και μόνος του. Και στο πλοίο το ίδιο. Απλά στο πλοίο έχεις την ευκαιρία να δεις απτά αυτά που διαβάζεις. Και αν ορισμένοι καπεταναίοι φοβούνται να μην "χαλάσει" ο δόκιμος τα μηχανήματα, συνήθως (και λέω "συνήθως" διότι έχω συναντήσει και το αντίθετο..) δεν θα έχουν προβλημα αν μετά την βάρδυια του δανειστεί ένα μάνιουαλ ή βιβλίο από την γέφυρα ή αν (είναι τυχερός) πάρει μια ακυρωμένη έκδοση.
Αν διαβάσεις τα εγχειρίδια λειτουργίας  και τα βιβλία που προανάφερα μπορεί να διαπιστώσεις ότι τελικά μπορεί και να έχεις μάθει περίσσότερα από κάποιους αξιωματικούς που το παίζουν και δύσκολοι με τους δόκιμους... Καμμιά φορά υπάρχει και ο φόβος από μερικούς να μην αποκαλυφθεί η άγνοια τους... Βέβαια από την άλλη θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε πάντοτε να μην πέσουμε κι εμείς θύματα της οίησης και να υποτιμούμε τους παλαιότερους συναδέλφους (ασχέτως του ποιό είναι το πραγματικο  καθαυτό ποιόν τους).

----------


## ironmike

Ενα θεμα που μας εχει απασχολισει νομιζω ολους..Αυτο που θελω να επισημανω εδω ειναι το οτι εχει μεγαλη διαφορα το " εχω το διπλωμα του ανθυποπλοιαρχου"απο το "ειμαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος".Να τονισω πως πριν πιασω ανθ/χος ειχα την πεποιθηση κ ελεγα "ειμαι ανθ/χος"Βεβαια καταλαβα πως εκανα λαθος.Ενιωσα οτι παταω στα ποδια μου γυρω στο τριμηνο.Ολοι μας πριν πιασουμε, εχουμε κανει βαρδιες ισως κ μονοι μερικοι,με επιβλεψη ομως.Παρ'ολα αυτα εχει μεγαλη διαφορα το να ξερεις πως ΕΣΥ εισαι υπευθηνος ειτε για τον κοσμο ειτε για το πλοιο.Οπως επισης εχει μεγαλη διαφορα το να ξερεις οτι αν κανεις ενα λαθος στην επιθεωριση ισως να παιχτει η καριερα σου απο το να "τα ακουσεις" απο τον καπετανιο γιατι δεν εκανες τη δουλεια που σου ανεθεσε ο αξιωματικος.Κλεινοντας να ευχηθω καλες θαλασσες σε ολους.Θα ηθελα πολυ να διαβασω γνωμες πανω σαυτο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλή αρχή και καλές θάλασσες ironmike για τα περισσότερα με έχουν καλύψει ο Michael και ο  Chief Mate. Το μόνο που θέλω να προσθέσω είναι ότι δεν σταματάμε να μαθαίνουμε τελειώνοντας μια σχολή αλλά αν θέλουμε να είμαστε καλοί στη δουλειά μας πρέπει συνέχεια να ψαχνόμαστε και να διευρύνουμε τις γνώσεις μας.

----------


## SteliosK

> ευχαριστω πολυ παναγιωτη
> κατι ακομα
> τι χαρτια που πρεπει να εχει ενας ναυτικος εκτος φυσικα απο το διπλωμα του ανθυποπλοιαρχου για δεξ/οια?
> σημερινη μισθοδοσια?



Για να μπαρκάρεις ανθυποπλοίαρχος θα πρέπει να έχεις:

GMDSS
BRM-BTM
ECDIS
SSO
Βασικά σωστικά

Τώρα ανάλογα με τον τύπο του πλοίου που θα κάνεις:
Για δεξαμενόπλοιο 
_Tanker Safety Advance_
Για Χημικό 
_Chemical Tanker certificate_
Για υγραέρια 
_LNG-LPG certificate
_Για Εγ/Ογ ή Κρουαζιερόπλοιο _
Ro-Ro Passenger V2- V3 


_Επίσης εταιρίες πριν μπαρκάρεις σου κάνουν κάποια σεμινάρια
όπως: Risk Assesment-ISM-Marpol-Safety Officer_.

_

----------

